

Shell.js: a javascript shell around files in dropbox - richchan
http://shelljs.com/

======
richchan
The main goal of the web app is to have a shell-like environment with files in
the cloud as the "file system" (currently only Dropbox, may add Google Docs
later), so we can write scripts that interact with these files easily.

Please leave any comment/suggestions.

p.s. it only accepts javascript syntax right now. Writing a more shell-like
parser is a potential TODO.

